# Can you deduct travel vaccines as medical expenses?



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey, quick question that I haven't been able to find the answer to. In 2017 I went to a travel clinic before going on a trip and received a few things: a vaccine via a needle, some pills, and dukoral (oral vaccine). All for the purpose of travelling.

Can these be deducted on my 2017 tax return as medical expenses?


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

bds said:


> Hey, quick question that I haven't been able to find the answer to. In 2017 I went to a travel clinic before going on a trip and received a few things: a vaccine via a needle, some pills, and dukoral (oral vaccine). All for the purpose of travelling.
> 
> Can these be deducted on my 2017 tax return as medical expenses?


Yes, I would think so. They'd all be prescribed drugs.


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

nobleea said:


> Yes, I would think so. They'd all be prescribed drugs.


Great, I thought so but wanted to double check. Thanks!


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Technically, I think you might only be able to claim it if you had a prescription for it, or it was administered by a health professional. (Dukoral doesn't require a prescription for example, and is self-administered. though most doctors will give you a prescription if you ask for it.) But I could be wrong - it may be my supplementary insurance I am thinking of.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I did for Twinrix. You need a prescription. I do not think that you can claim any OTC meds. 

We also claimed the shots from the travel clinic. 

No issue.


----------

